# Recherche appli iphone localisation POI



## daktary (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
je suis à la recherche d'une application qui me permettrai de creer des POI (nom et adresse) et de les afficher tous en meme temps sur la map google.
cela me parait bete et méchant mais je ne trouve rien qui puisse faire cela...
Merci de votre aide
D


----------

